# My story of Becoming a Jockey! What do you think?



## djockey (Sep 18, 2009)

I am going to be a jockey!
I have had a love affair with horses and literature for as long as I can remember. I would describe myself as an optimistic, determined, literately enriched cowgirl. In my wildest dreams I want to become a jockey, however; in my realistic dreams I want to become a writer, so this summer I enrolled in community college like any recent High school Grad should. John Steinbeck once said, “The profession of book writing makes horse racing seem like a solid, stable business.” This, I suppose, is a challenge for my determined nature and optimism to stand and defend my dreams, but only time will tell if Steinbeck is acurate.
I have ridden horses in local show jumping competitions since I was young and spend most of my time training my two horses, hanging out with my fiance, and writing in my journal. Recently, I made the switch from lined paper to cyberspace ( http://delilawagton.wordpress.com/) because a door was opened for me to fulfill my wildest dreams! Surely this sovereign opportunity to ride beautiful race horses will spew onto my pages in a way that will entertain readers in this virtual community.
PLEASE READ MORE! YOUR HORSE KNOWLEDGE IS IMPORTANT AND I WANT TO KNOW WHAT YOU THINK! I am going to be a jockey!
~Delila 
PS leave lots of comments on my blog's pages I am going to be a jockey!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey! 
Nice to meet another propesctive writer and horse lover. I too write novels, some horsey some sci-fi some fiction. 
Hope it works out for you


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

i think if i were to write horsey novels it would just be an autobiography........ so i write fantasy instead!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

I just read what u had written so far and was disappointed to find it cut short- i was rather enjoying that!!!!

its very good, particularly the intro, i think maybe it just needs more padding- the storyline was moving a bit quick... BUT EXCEPTIONAL nonetheless


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do jockeys have reliable pay? That would be my only concern.


----------



## djockey (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## djockey (Sep 18, 2009)

XivoShowjumper, thank you for your input. Sometines I try so hard to turn out a new page every day that I don't add enough padding or background, but I guess that is how daily blogs suffer. I appreciate your audience

Sillybunny, so far I am only an excercise rider working to become a jockey, but read about my pay on I am going to be a jockey! and I hope to inform you about jockey pay in a few months
~Delila


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm so enjoying this tale from the backside! Thanks for sharing and looking forward to the next update.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

your welcome- as a writer myself i do the same- i just imagine it all running through my head, and forget to write it down!!!!!!!! hahaha goodluck!


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

The only 2 things about being a jockey that put me off:
- If you ever want to start a family, you have to put a lot of your career on hold (not that I actually ever want kids, but I thought, incase I had a change of heart...)
- As a proffessional athlete, you're not allowed to indulge in those lovely unhealthy foods, such as chocolate, chips, cheese, as you are a constantly strict diet, that is monitered. You have to maintain a particular weight, and in the contract you have to sign, it will say if you put on too much weight, they have the right to fire you :/

By the way I love your story!


----------



## gaitedlove_9 (Jun 30, 2008)

It's funny. I am doing the same thing. I've always loved reading, but grew up riding horses. Since I knew showing horses wasn't really a job I turned to jockey-ing haha. I had been to Kentucky and during some tours I exercised some of the thoroughbreds there. Against my own will, my mom wanted me to go to college and work on my literature side, and am working on an English education degree and moving down to Kentucky after graduation to work for my license. Since we're practically doing the same thing GOOD LUCK!


----------



## gaitedlove_9 (Jun 30, 2008)

By the way jockeys don't really work for one person. You have to monitor your weight because there will always be a weight limit for the horses. You may go back to one trainer or owner because they trust you to win but you're really on your own. They have the right to not race you but that is your fault. Its for the horse, kind of common sense.

HollyLolly - You should look further into it since people who seriously think about it are small and compact their whole life and don't worry about it. People who have to worry about it shouldn't be in the industry and may be following in people's steps. It takes way more commitment than most athletic sports and usually leads to death or injury but your input, hollylolly, was kind of right.


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, I have been reading all evening and I must say, thank you for writing such wonderful entries. I am a mainly 3 Day Event rider, along with a slew of other english and western classes, but I have this strong desire to ride racehorses. At 5'7" and 130 at a healthy weight I am less than ideal, yet I still have the hopes that it will one day come to be reality. In the meantime, reading your writings are reminding me why I have wanted to do this for so long. Until my chance comes, I will have to settle with galloping out my eventers.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I did really want to do it at one point, but my dad wouln't let me anyway, I think it's cos he thinks I don't weigh enough for my age... he's right, but I don't do it on purpose, like you said, gaitedlove, people who consider it are compact, and will be all their lives, and I believe that will be the case with me. But anyway, he kept telling me not to bother, so I'm into NH now and I'm doing veterinary studies too.

Good Luck to those who want to do it, and I'm pretty certain that everyone on this site will support you all the way, you deffinitely have my support. Don't let anybody tell you that you shouldn't do something if you think you are truely suited to it. Just make sure you do your research and are still confident in going into it afterwards.


----------

